# DIY Pause Table Stairs



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's a fun weekend project-- a small, lightweight staircase that attaches to my pause table. Step height is 4.8" (yeah, that's an odd measurement, but it allows for five equally spaced steps over 24") and treads are 11". The stringers are only 5 7/16" wide (3/4" thick) so that should keep the weight down. I will likely give these a sand textured paint treatment.

Here's the design I just created:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Pretty good progress today. I'll let the wood glue fully cure overnight and then begin the painting process tomorrow.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice! When are you going to build my agility course?


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wildo,
You are the Sarah Winchester of agility equipment 

I'm amazed @ your agility projects & how swiftly you crank them out. I'm pathetic. Can't even get my sorry butt in gear to make jumps!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I have no idea how Sarah Winchester is, but I'm going to assume that was a complement. Thanks! (probably)


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

A compliment in terms of how prolific you are


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I actually made a video of how to build these stairs.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Sand-texturing stairs:


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I wish I had a quarter of your talent for building things.  Been looking at all your agility equipment threads and I'm very impressed. Wish I had the know-how and the technical skill.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Verivus. The interesting thing is that I could probably say to all of you- I wish I had a quarter of your drive to train dogs!! I've decided that this project is the last project I'm going to build for a while. I spend quite possible four times as much time in my garage building "things for training" than I actually spend, you know, training... That's kind of dumb when I think about it. I'd sure like to invert those numbers. But, fact is, I grew up building things- have built pretty much anything I set my mind to for years and years, since a young kid. I definitely didn't grow up training dogs. So I guess it's much easier to fall into the "comfortable" areas to spend my time. I need to step out of that comfort zone and put some of this crap to use!

BTW- full dimensions of all the pieces to these stairs, as well as full dimensions for my table can be found here: http://photobucket.com/AgilityContactTableAndStairs


----------

